# Should I see a doctor...



## bruisedbum (May 10, 2006)

So last weekend I was riding with the group and we stopped to take a break and I almost fainted! My vision got blurry, my ears were ringing, I was dizzy and lightheaded and I thought I was going to be sick. It was somewhat of a humid day and I had been riding at a faster pace than what I'm use to, but I was feeling good...I also must mention that this happened towards the end of my monthly friend visiting. This has got me worried now because I was feeling lightheaded that evening and the next day. I have never fainted in my life and never felt like I did that day. Once I got back on the bike I felt fine...Was it just the heat?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bruisedbum said:


> So last weekend I was riding with the group and we stopped to take a break and I almost fainted! My vision got blurry, my ears were ringing, I was dizzy and lightheaded and I thought I was going to be sick. It was somewhat of a humid day and I had been riding at a faster pace than what I'm use to, but I was feeling good...I also must mention that this happened towards the end of my monthly friend visiting. This has got me worried now because I was feeling lightheaded that evening and the next day. I have never fainted in my life and never felt like I did that day. Once I got back on the bike I felt fine...Was it just the heat?


 yes...make sure you don't have some congenital heart problem or blood pressure problem. Probably nothing, but good to rule that out. Guessing you were dehydrated and you had a blood pressure drop when you stopped, but I'm no dr. Could have been the heat also.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

My first thought is that it was a lack of venous return form stopping after a hard effort. When cycling, running etc a lot of blood is out in your extremities mostly legs. If you suddenly stop then the blood tends to pool in your legs because the muscles are no longer working and helping to send blood back to your heart and therefore brain. If you know you are going to be stopping it's always best to go easy for a couple of minutes before in order for blood to be returned to the core of the body, or if you get off your bike, walk around for a bit to keep your legs moving. If you have ever taken an aerobic exercise class, this is why we always do a cool down and tell people to keep walking around as their heart rate slows down.

"monthly friend" (oh please, like we're going to be shocked by the words menstrual peroid) probably has nothing to do with it.


----------



## bruisedbum (May 10, 2006)

I was born with a heart murmur but have never had any problems, but I think I will go to the doc just to check it out....


----------



## bruisedbum (May 10, 2006)

cooling down will now become a regular part of my routine


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

the same thing happened to a friend of mine three days before she died....jk!:blush2:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Might be anemia from your period. Take an iron supplement like Slow FE for a day or two (or three) to help get things back in balance.

And yeah it would be a good idea to check in with your gyno.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Might be anemia from your period. Take an iron supplement like Slow FE for a day or two (or three) to help get things back in balance.
> 
> And yeah it would be a good idea to check in with your gyno.


Taking iron can be dangerous (most likly not) and since its easy to test if you need it... see:
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/iron.asp

for info on amemia including the symptoms:
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/dci/Diseases/ida/ida_all.html


----------



## bikerkvan (Jun 26, 2007)

I had that happen once, and it turned out I was dehydrated. Drink lots and lots and lots. I also ride in extreme humidity (it was 100% but not raining on Saturday when I rode), and in my experience, the body doesn't cool itself as effectively (the sweat doesn't evaporate as rapidly as it does in less humid weather). So, drink more than you think. I drink two Polar water bottles (48 oz.) for 20-30 miles. Anything longer, and I bring a CamelBak (personal hydration system).

One more thing: I recently began drinking about about two 8 oz. glasses of water before my rides. I thought it best to get a head start on hydration. Well, I just read in_ Bicycling_ mag. that studies show endurance improvements of up to 28% in athletes who drank a liter of water before their workout. It's worth a shot!


----------



## varmit (Mar 3, 2002)

*Heat & humidity*

There are several things that could have caused the symptoms that you described, but most likely, if you were drinking enough water to avoid dehydration, you may have taken in too much water and were nearing a health issue because of depleted electrolites. I can't remember the medical term,at the moment, but basically, if you are sweating a lot and drinking plain water or a carb drink without adequate electrolites, your body can go into a shock like condition. In severe cases this can be life threatening. This has happened to me a time or two before I learned a better fueling strategy. Electrolites are more than only sodium. You also need calcium, magnesium and potasium inthe proper ratios.

Varmit


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes when I stand up I get dizzy like you said, but it's because I have slightly low blood pressure. You probably do too, (not a bad thing) and you may have been dehydrated. Check with the dr anyway.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

bruisedbum said:


> So last weekend I was riding with the group and we stopped to take a break and I almost fainted! My vision got blurry, my ears were ringing, I was dizzy and lightheaded and I thought I was going to be sick. It was somewhat of a humid day and I had been riding at a faster pace than what I'm use to, but I was feeling good...I also must mention that this happened towards the end of my monthly friend visiting. This has got me worried now because I was feeling lightheaded that evening and the next day. I have never fainted in my life and never felt like I did that day. Once I got back on the bike I felt fine...Was it just the heat?


The one time this happened to me (also a hot, humid day) was the day I commuted home by bike after donating blood. So I was down a pint and probably a bit dehydrated (note to self: DON'T commute by bike on day of blood donation). I'd think you had both anemia and dehydration also acting on you. Bring it up to you Dr. when you have your next visit.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I confess that anytime I see a "should I see a Dr?" thread, I want to post "YES" without even reading the factual scenario. Not to be glib, but if it is enough to wonder, then what's the harm? 

Here, it could very well be nothing, or all the things that people suggest... heat, dehydration, anemia, etc. etc. The one time in my life I truly fainted (inexplicably dropped to the ground) I never saw a doctor and obviously there was no fallout. But a quick check up never hurts.

Follow your heart and do what makes you feel better, esp. if you have health insurance.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Syncopal episodes drive health care workers nuts!! Unless we have you hooked up to the EKG, EEG, and BP cuff all at the time the episode occurs, we're not going to be able to tell you anything definite after the fact! Dehydration, heat exhaustion, lack of venous return all sound eminently reasonable. Could've been a sudden blood sugar dip as well. If, despite taking precautions such as hydration, and cooling down, it returns, then I would see a doc anyway, just to rule out the off chance of any hemodynamic or EKG abnormality.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I know it's better safe than sorry JayTee, but I think it's that attitude that has a lot to do with the huge % of GDP this country spends on medical care. I constantly see people running off to the Doctor because of symptoms that are incredibly minor, and/or would be difficult/impossible to treat. Muscle strains, colds, stuff like that. As Doggity said below, there's no way a doctor can know what caused the episode. They'll either tell you not to worry about it, or do $$$$$$$$$$ worth of tests that will also tell them nothing, 99% of the time. But if it starts happening a lot, then I agree with you totally.

Stepping down from soapbox....I've done the very same thing. Almost went out when i dismounted at the top of a hill on a hot day, having jumped straight out of the box w/ no warm up and raced to the top. Had to sit down or i would have passed out. I had a "thing" removed from my leg by the dermo that morning and had been given a little shot of epinephrin at the time which I think contributed. 

I have slightly low bp and pass out a lot, quite frankly. Sight of blood, nurse digging in my vein w/ a needle, extreme pain, too much Niacin, you name it.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

bruisedbum said:


> So last weekend I was riding with the group and we stopped to take a break and I almost fainted! My vision got blurry, my ears were ringing, I was dizzy and lightheaded and I thought I was going to be sick. It was somewhat of a humid day and I had been riding at a faster pace than what I'm use to, but I was feeling good...I also must mention that this happened towards the end of my monthly friend visiting. This has got me worried now because I was feeling lightheaded that evening and the next day. I have never fainted in my life and never felt like I did that day. Once I got back on the bike I felt fine...Was it just the heat?


I'm a doctor.... You need to go see a doctor...


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Funny how we all have such different ideas on topics of health. I hydrate before races and find it only makes me need to pee more often, with no noticeable improvement in performance. Think I'd rather be a little dehydrated than having to pee- less distracting!

As for blood donation, I don't notice any effects whatsoever. I'll ride, go to the gym, whatever, just like any other day. But I'm not exactly petite, either, so maybe that's got something to do with it! My BP is pretty low (once it was too low to donate) as is my iron (again, takes a few tries before I'm at the minimum hemocritwhatever level.) I often feel close to fainting when I'm exerting myself, more so during cold rides when I'm convinced I'll just fall right off the bike.....luckily hasn't happened yet!


----------

